# HP brake kit talk...



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey sup all. Im wondering if anyone here has the HP racing brake kit. It seems and looks nice. Since I just recently saw it in the new Turbo mag on a car actually. Anyways...If anyone knows? How does the perfomance feel and what not? And what is the total price on the package. And how would the HP brake kit compare to the Willwood kit and the NX2000(Nismo) brakes?


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah, ive been looking at them to on their web page..they have 3 stages..big rotor and stock caliper relocation[stage one]big rotor 4 pot caliper and ss brake lines[stage 2] and a 2 peice rotor 4 pot caliper + the ss brake lines{stage 3 i think the rotor is even larger than 1&2}..they give a part # for the sentra but that all no prices..they look nice..www.hpracing.com..i geuss we could e-mail to find out more...but ive e-mail them once before and no one responded...what issue of tubo mag..i'd like to see them too..the fastbrakes kits look nice as well someone posted pics on another thread here...


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

i e-mailed them and they finaly repyed..they sent me to a web site that sells there stuff but all i saw was the calipers that are over 400 a peice..


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

If you want looks, spend big bucks and get the Wilwood or equivalent kit. If you want functionality at a great price, do the NX brakes at less than half the price of a BABK.


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

I believe the complete FRONT kit price was $2000. This was the stage 2 if I rember correctly which was the only kit they offered for the B14. This was some time ago so maybe things have changed.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

fast-brakes.com
the NX upgrade will run btween $2-300 

O


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

The correct address is fastbrakes.com and not fast-brakes.com

HawaiianSentra


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

I went to this site but saw nothing about the nx2000 parts.

Do you have to make an e-mail request or did I miss something?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

fast-brakes doesn't sell the NX2K upgrade. Their kits use 11" and 11.75" rotors with Wilwood four piston calipers. Fastbrakes is an alternative to the the NX2K upgrade basically with an inch bigger rotors and a caliper that allows you to EASILY change pads like from street to race. I didn't think I would like it as much as I do, but it is amazing.

HawaiianSentra


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

how much for a fastbrakes wilwood kit?


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

The 11" kit with one-piece rotors is $675. The 11 3/4" kit with 2-piece rotors (aluminum hat) is $860. Neither of these will fit behind the stock 200SX SE-R 15" wheels. However, Brian has informed me that he has made a couple 11" 2-piece rotors that will fit this setup. This option would add $225 to the cost of the standard 11" kit.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey got the price for the hp bbk.
Are you ready its a wopper!
A 2 G wopper!
Nopi has them listed for 22 hundered I think or was it 26.
Anyway that is just plan nuts


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

vrux said:


> *The 11" kit with one-piece rotors is $675. The 11 3/4" kit with 2-piece rotors (aluminum hat) is $860. Neither of these will fit behind the stock 200SX SE-R 15" wheels. However, Brian has informed me that he has made a couple 11" 2-piece rotors that will fit this setup. This option would add $225 to the cost of the standard 11" kit. *


I developed that kit with Brain. I am very pleased with the 11-inch HD rotor and the Maxima rears.


----------

